# Thyroid ultrasound results. :-(



## eternalflame30 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a bunch of large cysts and two large tumors. They are sending me stat to an endo to have them biopsied. 

Lisa


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, I'm glad they are getting that biopsy in ASAP.

I've said this before and I know it sounds counter-intuitive, but, if you asked me, I would take a cancer diagnosis long before I'd take a autoimmune diagnosis. Sure, it's freaky to have someone drop the "C" word, but you know the process: a total thyroidectomy. Which means if you do have autoimmune stuff going on, things will simmer down shortly after the thyroid is removed. Then it's a matter of regulating medication, which, sure, can be a pain, but once you find you sweet spot, whoooooooooooo boy, life is so so so much better. I really feel badly for people who "just" have the autoimmune stuff because it's a never ending up and down battle that, I imagine, is just exhausting.

So hang tight, it'll be ok!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> I've said this before and I know it sounds counter-intuitive, but, if you asked me, I would take a cancer diagnosis long before I'd take a autoimmune diagnosis.


I could not agree more!

Keep us posted, Lisa.

hugs4


----------



## eternalflame30 (Mar 6, 2013)

Okay so here is my ultrasound report for the nodules:

9mm well circumscribed heterogeneous nearly isoechoic solid nodule lower pole and an adjacent similar appearing well circumscribed 11 mm solid nodule.

I was wrong just one small cyst and it's 3 mm on the right side.

The isthmus measures 4mm in thickness

So I am confused by all the technical terms. The radiologist said to follow up in 3 to six months on the ultrasound. If my nodules are as large as they are, shouldn't I do something about it now?

My doctor is doing something thank goodness and sending me directly to an endocrinologist who will then take it from there. My mom told me they are going to biopsy them she is sure of it.

I wonder if all of my symptoms have been due to the large nodules?

Thanks for the feedback,

Lisa


----------



## eternalflame30 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the response, I agree autoimmune things are not good my mom has a bunch of them and even her parathyroid removed.
Lisa



joplin1975 said:


> Well, I'm glad they are getting that biopsy in ASAP.
> 
> I've said this before and I know it sounds counter-intuitive, but, if you asked me, I would take a cancer diagnosis long before I'd take a autoimmune diagnosis. Sure, it's freaky to have someone drop the "C" word, but you know the process: a total thyroidectomy. Which means if you do have autoimmune stuff going on, things will simmer down shortly after the thyroid is removed. Then it's a matter of regulating medication, which, sure, can be a pain, but once you find you sweet spot, whoooooooooooo boy, life is so so so much better. I really feel badly for people who "just" have the autoimmune stuff because it's a never ending up and down battle that, I imagine, is just exhausting.
> 
> So hang tight, it'll be ok!


----------



## eternalflame30 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks, I sure will, this is scary but at least it answers my health questions. 
Lisa


Octavia said:


> I could not agree more!
> 
> Keep us posted, Lisa.
> 
> hugs4


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wellllllllllllll, here the tricky thing...your nodules are in the millimeter range. Generally, they don't biopsy until they get to be a centimeter or larger. It's just hard "hit" the nodule with such a teeny needle and often times you end up going for a procedure that doesn't give you any results.

They are big enough to be concerning...but just for reference, I had three tumors on one side of my thyroid...3.2cm, 2.5 cm and 2.1 (I think...I never remember the stats for that poor forgotten nodule  ). That was just one side. There were three others on the other side.

The usual course of action is to wait until they are larger than 1cm and THEN biopsy. Thyroid cancer is really slow growing, generally speaking, hence the comfort with waiting. But, if you can find someone who is willing to biopsy and you are OK with undergoing a procedure that might not provide the answers you were hoping for, go for it! It's not going cause additional damage or anything like that!


----------



## eternalflame30 (Mar 6, 2013)

My dad told me that 9mm and 11mm is half an inch. How big is one cm of mm? Oh geez I'm terrible at math LOL

Lisa


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

As a reference, when found out my nodule was 9mm , my doc said itvwas the size of a pinhead. My husband said size of a bullet. So about 1/10 of a bullet or pencil eraser maybe.


----------



## eternalflame30 (Mar 6, 2013)

Okay I looked it up lol it's 1.1 cm for 11mm

Lisa


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

10 millimeters = 1 centimeter.

2.5 centimers (roughly) is 1 inch. 2.5 centimeters = 25 millimeters.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eternalflame30 said:


> I have a bunch of large cysts and two large tumors. They are sending me stat to an endo to have them biopsied.
> 
> Lisa


Oh, wow!!! Please let us know when biopsy is scheduled and I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.

Good thing you had the ultra-sound.


----------

